# Antivirus pour iPhone ?



## Tobias2017 (14 Février 2019)

un antivirus pour iphone est-il nécessaire ? Si oui comment le choisir ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (14 Février 2019)

Bonjour, 
Quelle drôle d’idée. 
Pourquoi veux-tu un antivirus ?


----------



## Tobias2017 (14 Février 2019)

Un iphone n'est qu'un mini ordinateur connecté H24 à internet... une protection anti-malwares et antivirus est donc quelque chose de ... logique, non?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (14 Février 2019)

Dans le monde Windows sans aucun doute. Ou si tu erres dans les bas fonds du web.
Si tu as envie de ralentir ton téléphone ou le planter, c’est effectivement une bonne approche.


----------



## Igrekoa2n (15 Février 2019)

Bonjour @Tobias2017,
Pas besoin d'antivirus sur ton iPhone. Le système de fichiers et l'impossibilité de trop entrer dans le système empêche la plupart des menaces du monde informatiques de "passer".
Surveilles juste les arnaques ou spams pour ne pas cliquer dessus, et fais régulièrement les mises à jours de l'OS, cela répare la plupart des faillers de sécurité.


----------

